# Firefox 2 installation - error code 1



## skypher (Apr 8, 2009)

hello, 
I've recently updated my ports collection using portsnap, and have attempted to install the first web browser I have ever installed in FreeBSD, Firefox 2.0, from the ports collection.

During a make install clean, the installation fails, reporting error code 1. A long winded message tells me to use a program called "gnomelogalyzer" to analyze the output of the failed installation, yet I cannot seem to install this "gnomelogalyzer" either.

pkg_add -r gnomelogalyzer

fails telling me that it cannot find the file on the FreeBSD FTP server.

pkg_add gnomelogalyzer

fails telling me "can't stat package file".

Regardless, I do not have the GNOME window manager installed (and I never have), so that probably explains why this file does not exist. I currently have Fluxbox installed, yet I don't see how it would relate to this problem, I would think you could install Firefox regardless of what window manager you are using.

I am using FreeBSD 7.1 RELEASE, and the error is shown while installing Firefox 2. Could anyone please tell me what is causing this error, and how I can resolve it?

A similar error occured while attempting to install the Opera web browser from ports. If I could solve this error perhaps I can also install Opera, but for the time being, the focus is on installing Firefox, just so that I could get something to browse the web and easier solve further problems. It's much easier to solve a problem using the machine where the problem is occuring, constantly hopping between machines is not very fun.


----------



## ale (Apr 8, 2009)

gnomelogalyzer is not a package, it's a script
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh

You should post the build message to let other guess what is the problem.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2009)

Please post the full error message.


----------



## skypher (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies.

I have now enabled SSH on the machine down stairs, so it is much easier to connect to it from this computer and paste it over.


```
checking for FREETYPE... yes
checking whether cairo's FreeType font backend feature could be enabled... yes
checking for FT_Bitmap_Size.y_ppem... yes
checking for FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden... yes
checking for FT_Load_Sfnt_Table... yes
checking for FT_Library_SetLcdFilter... yes
checking pthread.h usability... yes
checking pthread.h presence... yes
checking for pthread.h... yes
checking for cairo's PostScript surface backend feature...
checking whether cairo's PostScript surface backend feature could be enabled...                                                                                                                                yes
checking for gs... no
configure: WARNING: PS backend will not be tested since ghostscript is not avail                                                                                                                               able
checking for LIBSPECTRE... no
no
checking for cairo's PDF surface backend feature...
checking whether cairo's PDF surface backend feature could be enabled... yes
checking for POPPLER... no
no
configure: WARNING: PDF backend will not be tested since poppler >= 0.9.2 is not                                                                                                                                available
checking for cairo's SVG surface backend feature...
checking whether cairo's SVG surface backend feature could be enabled... yes
checking for LIBRSVG... no
no
configure: WARNING: SVG backend will not be tested since librsvg >= 2.15.0 is no                                                                                                                               t available
checking for cairo's image surface backend feature...
checking for pixman... no
no
checking whether cairo's image surface backend feature could be enabled... no (r                                                                                                                               equires pixman-1 >= 0.12.0 [url]http://cairographics.org/releases/[/url])
configure: error: mandatory image surface backend feature could not be enabled
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
[email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email], and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/graphics/cairo/work/cairo-1.8.6/config.log", (b) the output of
the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into [url]http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com[/url], or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/cairo.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
amnesiac#
```

Please let me know if you need more of this log and thanks for the help.


----------



## hedwards (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there any particular reason why you're opting for an old version of Firefox? Unless there's something wrong with Firefox3 on your system, I'd recommend that.

It's www/firefox3.


----------



## SeanC (Apr 8, 2009)

skypher said:
			
		

> just so that I could get something to browse the web and easier solve further problems. It's much easier to solve a problem using the machine where the problem is occuring, constantly hopping between machines is not very fun.



Did you try browsing the web from the default file manager?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 8, 2009)

portupgrade -P --fetch-only seamonkey
pkg_add seamonkey-(some number)
portupgrade -P --fetch-only gnash
pkg_add gnash-(some number)
............
you might lose xpi- and gain flash and might have to switch fam > gamin
and you would have RSS, maybe usenet (alt.coffee...)
I think the pkg_add is done from /All/ somewhere in /usr

Someone will correct me if I am wrong in any of those points maybe.


----------



## skypher (Apr 8, 2009)

I got it installed, it seems installing a new version of xchat installed the necessary libs needed to build Firefox 2.

I was not aware of a stable Firefox 3. I thought it was still in beta. I just did a make deinstall on Firefox 2 and am currently building 3.



> Did you try browsing the web from the default file manager?



default file manager? I have not tried browsing the web from it, until now I did not even know one existed.


----------



## ale (Apr 8, 2009)

Are your installed packages update?
`$ pkg_version -l "<"`


----------



## SeanC (Apr 8, 2009)

skypher said:
			
		

> default file manager? I have not tried browsing the web from it, until now I did not even know one existed.



Wait, I forgot you said you are using Fluxbox. I do not know if there is a default file manager. In GNOME, the nautilus file manager can web browse. In KDE, konqurer can. 

Anybody know if Fluxbox has a default?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 9, 2009)

skypher said:
			
		

> I was not aware of a stable Firefox 3. I thought it was still in beta.



FF3 has not been in beta for a year or so. Currently at 3.0.8 with version 3.5 coming out in June.


----------



## skypher (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't used Firefox at all in a while. I have been using (don't laugh!) IE 7 and, until recently IE 8. Before that I was using Opera on my old WinXP PC (which is now the FreeBSD PC),  I don't know why but never bothered installing it on this new PC.



> Are your installed packages update?



Probably not, that probably was the problem with at least one of the packages required to build Firefox.


```
amnesiac# pkg_version -l "<"
ORBit2                              <
atk                                 <
beforelight                         <
bitmap                              <
cairo                               <
consolekit                          <
dbus                                <
dbus-glib                           <
dmidecode                           <
dri                                 <
editres                             <
enchant                             <
font-schumacher-misc                <
font-xfree86-type1                  <
fontconfig                          <
fslsfonts                           <
fstobdf                             <
gamin                               <
gconf2                              <
gio-fam-backend                     <
glib                                <
glproto                             <
gnomehier                           <
gtk                                 <
gtkspell                            <
hal                                 <
inputproto                          <
libFS                               <
libGL                               <
libIDL                              <
libSM                               <
libX11                              <
libXScrnSaver                       <
libXau                              <
libXaw                              <
libXext                             <
libXfont                            <
libXi                               <
libXinerama                         <
libXmu                              <
libXrandr                           <
libXv                               <
libXxf86vm                          <
libdrm                              <
libvolume_id                        <
libxkbfile                          <
libxml2                             <
linux_base-fc                       <
listres                             <
luit                                <
mkfontdir                           <
mkfontscale                         <
pango                               <
pciids                              <
pcre                                <
perl                                <
pixman                              <
png                                 <
policykit                           <
printproto                          <
python25                            <
sessreg                             <
shared-mime-info                    <
showfont                            <
twm                                 <
viewres                             <
x11perf                             <
xauth                               <
xbiff                               <
xcalc                               <
xclipboard                          <
xconsole                            <
xditview                            <
xdm                                 <
xdpyinfo                            <
xedit                               <
xev                                 <
xextproto                           <
xf86-input-keyboard                 <
xf86-input-mouse                    <
xf86-video-ati                      <
xf86-video-intel                    <
xf86-video-mach64                   <
xf86-video-nv                       <
xf86-video-r128                     <
xf86-video-radeonhd                 <
xf86-video-vesa                     <
xf86-video-vga                      <
xf86dga                             <
xf86driproto                        <
xfd                                 <
xfontsel                            <
xfs                                 <
xfsinfo                             <
xgc                                 <
xinit                               <
xkbcomp                             <
xkbutils                            <
xkeyboard-config                    <
xload                               <
xlogo                               <
xmag                                <
xman                                <
xmessage                            <
xmore                               <
xorg                                <
xorg-apps                           <
xorg-drivers                        <
xorg-fonts-100dpi                   <
xorg-fonts                          <
xorg-fonts-75dpi                    <
xorg-fonts-cyrillic                 <
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps              <
xorg-fonts-truetype                 <
xorg-fonts-type1                    <
xorg-libraries                      <
xorg-server                         <
xprop                               <
xproto                              <
xrandr                              <
xrdb                                <
xrx                                 <
xset                                <
xsm                                 <
xterm                               <
xtrans                              <
xvidtune                            <
xwd                                 <
xwininfo                            <
amnesiac#
```

After reading the man page for pkg_version I see that packages with a "<" next to them are installed packages that are older than the current version. Well, as you can clearly see, they all appear to be out of date.

How would I go about installing the current version of these packages, without having to deinstall and reinstall all of them? Is there any easy way to do this, or is it really necessary?

Thanks to all for the help, it's really appreciated. As I progress I'm beginning to feel a little more comfortable in Unix, which is definately a good thing.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2009)

I would start by updating xorg, read /usr/ports/UPDATING on how to do that. Once xorg is up2date and working move on to the rest.

What desktop environment are you running? Gnome?


----------



## skypher (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah I suppose that would make sense, since most of the packages in the list appear to be X related.

Thanks SirDice.



> What desktop environment are you running? Gnome?



Fluxbox.


----------



## skypher (Apr 10, 2009)

errm, /usr/ports/UPDATING is not very user-friendly.

I've always used portsnap, and found it rather straight-forward. This file explains updating via portmaster and portupgrade, which are completely new to me.

Is it really necessary to update all of these packages? The reason I ask is because it just seems like it would be really time consuming. How can I ensure that next time I install a package that it will not be out of date? I thought that was why you had to update the port collection, to ensure that software that you were installing via ports was not out of date. Installing out of date packages to have to uninstall and reinstall newer versions all of the time seems kinda counterproductive to me (I was ready to move on with learning Unix, and now this has introduced a major setback).

As for packages that are not installed via ports (pkg_add -r), isn't using the -r switch without any version number on the pkg name supposed to install the latest version obtained off of the internet?

So how did I end up with all of this outdated stuff? Was this because I chose to install packages during the FreeBSD installation? I don't remember explicitly installing any packages at install time, I just remember agreeing to installing the ports collection and being prompted for which packages I'd like to install (I think I chose "All", but got prompted with something like "You have not selected any packages for installation.", which I just ignored and carried on with the install).


----------



## ale (Apr 10, 2009)

skypher said:
			
		

> errm, /usr/ports/UPDATING is not very user-friendly.
> 
> I've always used portsnap, and found it rather straight-forward. This file explains updating via portmaster and portupgrade, which are completely new to me.


portsnap updates the ports tree, portmaster and portupgrade take care of upgrading installed packages and dependencies.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html#PORTS-UPGRADING




			
				skypher said:
			
		

> Is it really necessary to update all of these packages? The reason I ask is because it just seems like it would be really time consuming.


Example.
You install port abc-1.0 from ports. Then you update the ports tree which now contains abc-1.1. Then you want to install port xyz-3.6 from ports which now depends on xyz-1.1.
So if you don't want to upgrade, install ports from the ports tree but do not update it. With all the consequences.



			
				skypher said:
			
		

> How can I ensure that next time I install a package that it will not be out of date? I thought that was why you had to update the port collection, to ensure that software that you were installing via ports was not out of date.


Periodically update the ports tree and upgrade the installed packages. Unless a big meta-port like xorg or gnome/kde has been committed (BTW gnome-2.2.6 has been committed today) it will not take much time on recent hardware.




			
				skypher said:
			
		

> Installing out of date packages to have to uninstall and reinstall newer versions all of the time seems kinda counterproductive to me (I was ready to move on with learning Unix, and now this has introduced a major setback).


Read the example before.
In a different case now we should still using Hollerith cards.



			
				skypher said:
			
		

> As for packages that are not installed via ports (pkg_add -r), isn't using the -r switch without any version number on the pkg name supposed to install the latest version obtained off of the internet?


Yes but the package version always lags behind the port version.



			
				skypher said:
			
		

> So how did I end up with all of this outdated stuff? Was this because I chose to install packages during the FreeBSD installation?


Yes. I always suggest to install the OS without packages. Then fetch a fresh ports tree and start building.



			
				skypher said:
			
		

> I don't remember explicitly installing any packages at install time, I just remember agreeing to installing the ports collection and being prompted for which packages I'd like to install (I think I chose "All", but got prompted with something like "You have not selected any packages for installation.", which I just ignored and carried on with the install).


Unless you have few processor power or slow internet connection, I wouldn't install packages from the cd/dvd planning to update them, as they are obsolete.
Before a FreeBSD release, there is a ports freeze needed to build the packages to put in the iso image and to test them. When the new version is released the ports committers release new versions of their ports. This is more or less what happens. Also, for example, for Fedora, you can find gigs of rpms to update since the day 0 after the release.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2009)

Just for reference, building a full xorg from scratch takes about 2 hours on my core2 dual 1.8GHz. When I first started with fbsd (10 years ago) it took most of the day 

I definitely recommend building from source, it may take some time but you get to enable/disable the options you want. The packages always use the default ones.


----------



## skypher (Apr 12, 2009)

portmanager -u was the solution for updating all the outdated pkgs. pkg_version -l "<" can no longer find any outdated pkgs.


----------



## tangram (Apr 14, 2009)

A pick of advice: don't mix packages with ports (personal experience). Either use one or the other.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just recently I began using packages again for a few ports
which do not build
...
p5-Math-Pari
p5-Imager
midori
gegl
eperl
.........
less than one percent of those which are installed


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

sometimes i have to mix packages and ports to get something to install. if a port dependency, for some reason, doesnt compile, then i will install the package of that dependency and try building the port again. so far ive had no issues with this... knock on wood.


----------

